# Major Announcement from The Hot Ramp!



## Bandit1 (5 Oct 2007)

The Hot Ramp goes to print!

Ladies and gentlemen of the US and CDN Air Forces and the world - The Hot Ramp is taking its show to the next level, and we are proud to say that within the year we will become a major print publication whose focus will be the Air Forces of our two great nations.

For the complete piece, head over to The Hot Ramp!

Bandit


----------

